# Dahn Yoga and DahnMuDo



## slaytaniccyco (Dec 2, 2006)

I have found these to be beneficial to me. The workshops are amazing. It does cost a lot of money though, but for me it seemed worth it. They have a website -

http://www.dahnyoga.com

I recommend just going to a class and trying it out to really understand it.


----------

